# My New Candy Dish!



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

For my next Halloween Bash I want to create a candy buffet and so I have started thinking about interesting containers. This idea came from someone's pintrest account. At first I could not get the glass to stay glued on, but after asking about glues on the forum I bought E6000. It worked great and dried clear. The one I saw had a round handle on the lid, but I had this small skull I thought would look good so I used it instead. Here is a picture of my inspiration and the one I made with the skull.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

great idea. turned out really well.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those came out great!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The purple bow is a great complement to the skull, nice work.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

that is so pretty love it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yours turned out wonderfully, Ghouliet


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

nnniiiiiiccceeeee!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Eet's bEE-U-ti-ful! iWants.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice, I def like your skull & purple bow much better than the inspiration piece. elegant!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I love it! I really like how you modified it


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

That is awesome! By the way yours is on pinterest too..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I love anything to do with Candy corn just too cool


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's really cool. What is used for the base and top?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I love it!! Your version is very cool! Are they flower pots for the top & base? I have flower pots my husband was bugging me to get rid of, now I can maybe use them for something!!!


----------

